# Came with the tank



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Well here are the fish that just came with the new tank. Anyone who wants to offer knowledge other then two big gold fish, an angle fish, and a bottom feeder I would appreciate it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The bottom feeder looks like it could be a common pleco. I am not 100% on the ID because they are not a fish that I am really interested in.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh dear.. Yea. Common pleco .. Goldfish and angel . What a terrible stock. Glad you are on top of that 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nope, that's what it looks like. A golden angelfish (grow 5"-8"), looks like a common Plecostomus (grow up to 20"), and two big gold fish (can grow very large). What kind of information are you looking for?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree that it is terrible stocking. Did the tank come with a cycled filter? Because I can't imagine how high the ammonia levels are going to get if there isn't one as the pleco and goldfish are such heavy waste producers. 

Poor fish.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

eh was hoping I was wrong on what was in there. Think I know a place that will take them in. They love giant golds there. This will most likely be my sorority tank after I find homes for these guys and get it fixed up.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

No it didn't I'm prepped to do daily changes till I get them into new homes. Ordering substrate on the first and getting some plants set and going. This is just horrible to me. Not well balanced at all.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

The only filter it came with was so clogged the water couldn't move. I had to take it apart and clean the black slime out of it.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

Did the goldfish come out of a pond for the winter? They look like they need a pond to live in happily with their size. I like the Angelfish and the Pleco, but not to house bettas with. Well the Pleco would be fine, she's a gentle monster. The angelfish, not so much.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Everything but the Pleco is going to new homes. A local pet shop that has a 500 gallon aquarium. They are always looking for giant golds for it. They have one in there that makes these two look small. They also may be able to find a home for the angel for me.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well as long as the Angel is evicted before adding any bettas then you should be fine. I am sure the gold's will love the other tank, even if it means living at the pet store. I assume they sell the fish from that tank for a price if you have a home and an interest.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

It's a hobby of the owner. Don't know how much he charges for one of the giants but I know that he has to inspect where they will be living before he considers selling. It's a great planted tank. I love to go there and just look at it from time to time. Makes you feel like your inside an actual lake.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

So updates on this tank. The pleco tried to eat the gold goldfish. And the comet developed ick. Tank is being treated as we speak. Before all of this the comet had the angel by the dorsal and was dragging it around the tank. The angel is in it's own tank for it's safety. Daily tank changes have not been enough to keep this tank healthy. The bio filters came in the mail and I now have them in there. 

I caught the ick early (single small red blotch under the scales of the white comet. Almost thought it was a wound at first. Treating the entire tank just in case one of the others has it and I just haven't noticed. They go to their new homes on the 15th. I had thrown a few shrimp in there but the vegetarian Pleco ate them. And these were good size shrimp. 

Have the Pleco advertised as needing a new home. Don't know if there just isn't enough room so he is cranky or what. I know at one point the previous owner did have guppies in there. Maybe he got use to snacking on them and misses his meaty nibbles.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's because the pleco isn't vegetarian . They're actually omnivores . Shrimp most certainly are on there diet . They do eat mostly veggies however what's considered a small percentage of their diet( the meaty part) is still pretty large compared to other omnivores given their size . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

Woah, do you know how long the previous owner had this combo in the tank? It sounds like Battle Royale in there!


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Almost a year. She kept them over fed to the point that they were bloated.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

And the Pleco has a new home. Getting a good piece of drift wood and a bucket of river stones in exchange


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Poor fish. >.< No idea how they survived a whole year with their previous owner. Good thing you came to their rescue! What will you be using the tank for?


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I use to breed years ago and am getting back into it. It will be my new breeder tank. I'll be glad to get it up and running. I have another tank (35 gal) coming from the person taking the golds and angel that will be my sorority tank. Then a second 10 gal that will be for the other male I'm getting latter this month. That still leaves me with a few isolation tanks for rescues as they come in. Had a Koi come in but found him a home immediately.


----------

